# gigabyte gtx 970 g1 gaming kühler wechsel



## wikblood (21. Januar 2016)

*gigabyte gtx 970 g1 gaming kühler wechsel*

Hallo ich überlege meine GTX 970  mit dem Raijintek Morpheus auszustatten.
Derzeit im Angebot auf caseking  https://www.caseking.de/raijintek-morpheus-ds-edition-120mm-blau-zubu-051.html 

Nun bin ich auf der suche nach guten vram und Spannungswandler Kühlern, die Beiliegenden sind mir zu unterdimensioniert, zumal der Spannungswandlerkühler nicht passt.
Auf der Webseite Kühlkörper für TEG gibt es einen 
Strangkühlkörper (der dritte von oben ) kk4 mit dem maßen breite=21,45mm, höhe=19mm, Länge=100mm
Wärmewiderstand: Rth 5,9.
"Unter dem Morpheus sollten Passiv-kühler bis zu einer höhe von 20 mm passen".
Die breite von 21,45 mm passt fast genau , hier wird 20 mm benötigt.
Die länge kann ich anpassen und auf die benötigten ca 72 mm. 
Um die Schraubenlöcher vom originalen kühler zu verwenden.

Für denn vram habe ich mir die Enzotech RAM-Kühler BMR-C1 High Profile - passiv rausgesucht,
 obwohl diese noch 1 mm länger und breiter und 6 mm höher sein könnten.

Hoffe ihr habt ein paar Anmerkungen oder andere Empfehlungen für mich.


----------



## Soulsnap (21. Januar 2016)

*AW: gigabyte gtx 970 g1 gaming kühler wechsel*

Der normale Morpheus passt mWn nicht auf GTX9XX Karten, da müsste es schon der Morpheus Core sein. 
Und auch da bin ich skeptisch, da die G1 ein Custom PCB hat.


----------



## Hansi92 (21. Januar 2016)

*AW: gigabyte gtx 970 g1 gaming kühler wechsel*

Ich habe auf meine g1 den arctic accelero xtreme iv raufgemacht. Da reichen kleine standart Kühlkörper aus für spawas und vram.


----------



## wikblood (21. Januar 2016)

*AW: gigabyte gtx 970 g1 gaming kühler wechsel*



Soulsnap schrieb:


> Der normale Morpheus passt mWn nicht auf GTX9XX Karten, da müsste es schon der Morpheus Core sein.
> Und auch da bin ich skeptisch, da die G1 ein Custom PCB hat.



Auf der Webseite von raijintek finde ich keinen unterschied zwischen denn beiden Morpheus Versionen außer der Farbe.

Noch gerade gefunden !  PC-Experience RaiJintek Support | Morpheus auf GTX 970 G1 Gaming
Habe aber noch keine Infos im web gefunden zur neuen Version


----------



## Soulsnap (21. Januar 2016)

*AW: gigabyte gtx 970 g1 gaming kühler wechsel*

Beim Core steht seltsamerweise das selbe wie beim normalen, wo genau die Unterschiede liegen ist mir jedoch auch nicht bekannt.

Raijintek Morpheus Core Edition: VGA-Kühler für Geforce GTX 980 und Radeon R9 290X

Der neue Raijintek Morpheus Core Edition passt auf GeForce-GTX-900-Karten - Hardwareluxx


----------



## wikblood (21. Januar 2016)

*AW: gigabyte gtx 970 g1 gaming kühler wechsel*



wikblood schrieb:


> "Unter dem Morpheus sollten Passiv-kühler bis zu einer höhe von 20 mm passen".



Sehe leider gerade das dies nicht klappen kann wegen der Heatpipes des morpheus.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (21. Januar 2016)

*AW: gigabyte gtx 970 g1 gaming kühler wechsel*

Die Heatpipes liegen doch gar nicht auf der (rechten) Seite der Spannungswandler. Wie sollte es da zu Kollisionen kommen? 
Soweit ich weiß, soll die Core-Editon auch auf die gängigen 970er passen.

Die verfügbare Höhe von 2cm beim SpaWa-Kühler kann ich übrigens bestätigen.
Ist auch nicht schlimmt, wenn der Kühler nach oben hin ein wenig "andockt".


----------



## Soulsnap (21. Januar 2016)

*AW: gigabyte gtx 970 g1 gaming kühler wechsel*

Die G1 ist nur keine "gängige" 970^^


----------



## DerKabelbinder (21. Januar 2016)

*AW: gigabyte gtx 970 g1 gaming kühler wechsel*



Soulsnap schrieb:


> Die G1 ist nur keine "gängige" 970^^




Wo liegt denn das Problem, Officer? 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Eine Custom-VRM-Kühlung auf die Beine zu stellen, dürfte mittlerweile ja auch keinen Sonderfall mehr darstellen.
Ein paar Kühlerchen, ein wenig selbtklebendes WLPad, fertig!


----------



## Soulsnap (21. Januar 2016)

*AW: gigabyte gtx 970 g1 gaming kühler wechsel*

Sie hat ein Custom PCB.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (21. Januar 2016)

*AW: gigabyte gtx 970 g1 gaming kühler wechsel*

Solange die Bohrungen vom Sockel übereinstimmen, sehe ich da rein theoretisch kein Problem 
Oder worauf wolltest du nun hinaus?


----------



## cryon1c (21. Januar 2016)

*AW: gigabyte gtx 970 g1 gaming kühler wechsel*



DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> Solange die Bohrungen vom Sockel übereinstimmen, sehe ich da rein theoretisch kein Problem
> Oder worauf wolltest du nun hinaus?



Darauf das da eigentlich alles sonstwo ist, aber nicht da wo es hingehört. Das ist auch der Grund warum es custom gibt - meist Einzelanfertigungen die nur für ein Teil oder eine Kleinstserie passen.
Ich hab die Windforce 970, die teilen sich das PCB mit den G1. Und glaub mir, da ist alles kreuz und quer


----------



## Soulsnap (21. Januar 2016)

*AW: gigabyte gtx 970 g1 gaming kühler wechsel*

Jep, darauf wollte ich hinaus.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (21. Januar 2016)

*AW: gigabyte gtx 970 g1 gaming kühler wechsel*

Ja, wie in Post #9 zu sehen.
Ich verstehe dennoch nicht, wo da das Problem sein sollte 

Habe ja selbst schon diverse Karten mit Custom-PCB modifiziert.
Und das man sich eigene VRM-Kühlungen anlegen muss, ist wie gesagt auch keine Seltenheit mehr...  und meist auch nur die einzige Komplikation in Sachen Umbau.

Die Tatsache, dass es sich um ein Custom-PCB handelt, schließt doch noch lange nicht die Montage eines anderen Kühlsystems aus.


----------



## cryon1c (21. Januar 2016)

*AW: gigabyte gtx 970 g1 gaming kühler wechsel*



DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> Ja, wie in Post #9 zu sehen.
> Ich verstehe dennoch nicht, wo da das Problem sein sollte
> 
> Habe ja selbst schon diverse Karten mit Custom-PCB umgebaut.
> ...



Doch, gerade das bedeutet es. 
Was denskte warum es dann spezialisierte Waterblocks für Grafikkarten gibt, wenn "one size fits all" passen würde? Tut es eben nicht, ein custom PCB erfordert einen custom Kühler, sonst eckt man an oder kühlt einiges nicht mit weil kein Kontakt.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (21. Januar 2016)

*AW: gigabyte gtx 970 g1 gaming kühler wechsel*

Nehmts mir nicht übel, aber habt ihr überhaupt schonmal ne Karte umgebaut? 
Mit Morpheus meine ich - Wakü ist natürlich ne andere Geschichte, die ich hier aber auch nicht mit einschließen wollte. Selbiges gilt glaube ich für den TE, der ja den vorgesehenen Morpheus auch namentlich erwähnte.

So schwierig ist das wirklich nicht, wenn man nicht zwei linke Hände hat.
Und für die schwierigen Fälle gibt es immernoch Low-Profile-Kühlerchen, welche dem Kit auch beiliegen.


----------



## Soulsnap (21. Januar 2016)

*AW: gigabyte gtx 970 g1 gaming kühler wechsel*

Er könnte schon REcht haben, der Morpheus ist kein Fullcover Block der auf der ganzen Karte aufliegt^^

Ich bin mir dennoch Unsicher wegen der Porsition des Chips. Versuch macht Klug.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (21. Januar 2016)

*AW: gigabyte gtx 970 g1 gaming kühler wechsel*

Ich glaube ihr stellt euch einfach nur unnötig an.
Sorry 

*Edit:
*Achja, bevor ich es vergesse:
Laut einem Forenbeitrag vom Raijintek Support seien die normale und die Core Edition tatsächlich identisch.
Bei meinen beiden sind mir bisher auch noch keine riesen Unterschiede aufgefallen. Außer vielleicht, dass die Heatpipes bei der Core noch etwas tiefer liegen. Da vermute ich allerdings eher eine Serienstreuung.

Habe jenseits dessen übrigens das Gerücht gehört, dass man derzeit an einem Refresh arbeite, der die Kompatibilität weiter erhöhen soll.
Keine Ahnung, wie viel da dran ist. Der Preis des Retail-Kühlers ist in den letzten Montaten jedenfalls schonmal ein ganzes Stück gestiegen. Das könnte natürlich für einen baldigen Rerelease sprechen... vielleicht möchte man schonmal an eine fundamentale Preiserhöhung gewöhnen 

Wesentlich günstiger findet man den Kühler ab und zu übrigens mal auf dem Gerbauchtmarkt:
Morpheus Core eBay Kleinanzeigen
Ein Blick auf den Marktplatz hier im Forum könnte sich u.U. natürlich ebenfalls lohnen.


----------



## wikblood (22. Januar 2016)

*AW: gigabyte gtx 970 g1 gaming kühler wechsel*



DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> Wo liegt denn das Problem, Officer?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hier das richtige pcb der Gigabyte gtx 970 gaming g1 

Und das sieht man das die Spannungswandler genau auf der anderen Seite sitzen und Deswegen befürchte ich Probleme mit denn Heatpipes.[


----------



## DerKabelbinder (22. Januar 2016)

*AW: gigabyte gtx 970 g1 gaming kühler wechsel*

Tatsächlich!
Google hat mir auf die Schnelle wohl eine 980 ausgespuckt. Da wäre es auch absolut unproblematisch gewesen...

Wenn ich mir das so ansehen, dann könnte es gerade noch passen. "So" ausladent ist der Morpheus an der kürzeren Seite ja nun auch wieder nicht. Eventuell könnten die Heatpipes bei den vollständig genutzten 2cm Höhe des VRM-Kühlers etwas andocken. Das könnte man dann aber recht einfach per Pfeile ausgleichen.
Bei den Elkos wirds allerdings schon schwieriger. Wenn du richtig Pech hast (worst case), dann liegen die Pipes an der Stelle noch nicht hoch genug. Das müsste man dann mit einer dünnen Kupferplatte zwischen DIE und Kühlerboden ausgleichen. Oder man erhitzt den Kühler ein wenig im Backofen und passt ihn vorsichtig an. 

Ich würde einfach mal ein KingKit (vorzugsweise mit zwei eLoop, wenn es möglichst leise sein soll) bestellen. Wenns dann vom probeweisen aufsetzen überhaupt nicht hinkommt, kann man ja immernoch widerrufen. Kann natürlich genau so gut passieren, dass es auf Anhieb  passt.


----------



## wikblood (22. Januar 2016)

*AW: gigabyte gtx 970 g1 gaming kühler wechsel*

oh verdammt, über die Elkos hatte ich nicht nachgedacht.
Sollte wohl besser wie du auch schon sagtest mal auf die neue Version warten.



wikblood schrieb:


> Noch gerade gefunden !  PC-Experience RaiJintek Support | Morpheus auf GTX 970 G1 Gaming
> Habe aber noch keine Infos im web gefunden zur neuen Version


----------



## Buddhafliege (22. Januar 2016)

*AW: gigabyte gtx 970 g1 gaming kühler wechsel*

Wenn die Elkos im Weg stehen würden, würd ich Hase heißen.
Schau dir mal ein Bild vom Morpheus Boden im Vergleich zur Grafikkarte an da macht die Heatpipe schon längst einen Bogen bevor die Elkos kommen. 
Und das einzige was einem beim Luftkühlerumbau den Spaß verderben kann, ist ein geändertes Lochbild des GPU-Kühlers (dafür war Gigabyte in der Vergangenheit bekannt) oder Spawas die nicht mit den mitgelieferten Spawakühlern gekühlt werden können, weil in der näheren Umgebung höhere Bauelemente vorhanden sind.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (22. Januar 2016)

*AW: gigabyte gtx 970 g1 gaming kühler wechsel*

Naja, die mittleren drei Pipes liegen schon relativ weit unten. Im ungünstigsten Fall könnte es da wirklich zu einer leichten Kollision kommen.

Aber bevor ich jetzt weiß Gott wie lange auf einen neuen Release warte, würde ich lieber ein Kit bestellen und es selbst ausprobieren.


----------



## -Shorty- (22. Januar 2016)

*AW: gigabyte gtx 970 g1 gaming kühler wechsel*

Was soll denn das überhaupt bringen? 
Ist der G1 nicht einer der besten Luftkühler in der GTX 970er Serie?

Diesen unter Garantieverlust zu tauschen, um nachher einen schlechtsitzenden anderen *Luftkühler* zu montieren und eine ungenügende Spawa-Kühlung in Kauf nehmen? Nichtmal geschenkt.


@ Kabelbinder: Finde es irgendwie eigenartig wie du hier im Thread mit falschen Wissen auftrittst, auch nur Vermutungen aufstellst und den TE trotz Bedenken weiter antreibst Geld zu versenken. WTF 

Sinnloses Vorhaben³ eine G1 auf nen anderen LuKü umzurüsten. Fertig.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (22. Januar 2016)

*AW: gigabyte gtx 970 g1 gaming kühler wechsel*

Der TE hat sich anfangs doch schon selbst dafür entschlossen, einen Morpheus zu installieren. Das wird wohl auch seine vorausgegangenen Gründe haben.
Mit ein paar Komplikationen muss man immer rechnen. Wenn man nicht absolut bastelscheu ist, düfte das aber kein Problem darstellen.
Die Dinge die ich hier aufzeige, wären auch nur die "Horrorszenarien".

Und was meinst du mit falschem Wissen?
Google hat mir anstatt einer 970 eine 980 ausgespuckt... nun gut.
Das Design der G1 mag hier auch etwas "exotischer" sein. Das soll aber nicht darüber hinwegtäuschen, dass der Umbau bei Custom-PCBs ansich kein Hexenwerk ist. Der Morpheus ist schließlich so designt, dass er unter normalen Umständen nicht kollidiert. Liegen ja auch genügend Low-Profiler bei, um eventuellen Kollisionen (meist num VRAM) aus dem Weg gehen zu können.
Ob es nun bei den Elkos zu einer Berühung mit den Heatpipes kommt, kann ich auch schwer versichern, da ich weder den Morpheus, noch die G1 entwickelt habe.
Hinsichtlich der VRM-Kühlung kann er mit dem im ersten Post verlinkten Strangkühlkörper auch nahezu das gesamte Volumen ausschöpfen, das unterm Morpheus noch verfügbar ist. Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass es da zu einem Flaschenhals kommt.

In meinen Augen kann ein Partnerdesign rein für sich auch nicht mit einem derartigen Custom-Kühler mithalten, aber das ist dann wieder ein Thema für sich...


----------



## -Shorty- (22. Januar 2016)

*AW: gigabyte gtx 970 g1 gaming kühler wechsel*

In deinen Augen sieht ne 980 auch wie ne 970 aus obwohls deutlich zu lesen ist. In deinen Augen stellen wir uns alle auch nur an. Dass er den Kühler eventuell umsonst kauft weils nicht passt oder sogar schlechtere Werte zu erwarten sind, sollten die Spawas nicht genügend gekühlt werden, bis hin zum Defekt der Karte ist einfach mal egal hier. Darum stellt sich eben die Sinnfrage und außer dem TE brauch dazu auch keiner was sagen.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (22. Januar 2016)

*AW: gigabyte gtx 970 g1 gaming kühler wechsel*

Ich war wohl etwas unaufmerksam und womöglich auch großkotzig um die Uhrzeit, ich hoffe du kannst mir das verzeihen (auch wenn ich es nicht erwarten darf) 

Aufgrund der Tatsache, dass der TE sich bereits einen passenden SpaWa-Block rausgesucht hatte, bin ich jedenfalls davon ausgegangen, dass eventuelle handwerkliche Eingriffe und Modifikationen kein Problem seien.
Wie gesagt ist das linksbündige Layout auch ein Sonderfall. Rechtsbündig bräuchte man im schlimmsten Falls nur einen neuen VRM-Kühlblock. Viele Karten kommen sogar noch mit dediziertem SpaWa-Kühler, den man hier u.U. sogar weiterverwenden könnte/sollte.

Ob es nun passt oder nicht, kann niemand von uns genau sagen. Das lässt sich nunmal nur durch ausprobieren herausfinden. Ich kann auch nur Vermutungen anstellen und eventuelle Lösungswege anbieten.
Soweit ich weiß, haben wir in DE auch ein 14-tägiges Rückgaberecht. Den Kühler einmal auszupacken und dranzuhalten, sehe demnach ich nicht als Problem an.
Den letztendlichen Gewinn (wenn es denn passen würde), wäre es mir Wert. Aber das muss der TE natürlich selbst entscheiden...

Ich wollte jedenfalls nicht empfehlen, auf einen neuen Release zu warten.
Zum einen ist dieser (noch) nicht offiziell bestätigt, zum anderen kann es noch Monate dauern, bis dieser tatsächlich eintritt.

Ob die Gigabyte eine wirklich kühle bzw. _leise_ Karte ist, muss auch jeder für sich selbst entscheiden.


----------



## -Shorty- (22. Januar 2016)

*AW: gigabyte gtx 970 g1 gaming kühler wechsel*

Und ich hinterfrag einfach gern die Motive bevor ich Fremden dazu rate Veränderungen an ihrer Hardware vor zu nehmen ohne deren Fähigkeiten zu kennen. Und das heißt nun mal Custom-PCB weils vom Standard abweicht, die Hersteller dieser Nachrüstkühler aber richten sich nun mal nach dem Standard. Somit wird die ganze Sache  Frage nach Kompatibilität zum Glücksspiel.  Da ist von "passt nicht" bis "Monitor bleibt schwarz, Karte tot" einfach mal Alles drin. Das musst du natürlich nicht erwähnen und entsprechende Hinweise mit, "Ich glaub ihr stellt euch einfach nur an" abtun. Sehr gut.

Aber du musst dich mit dieser Sicht der Dinge ja nicht befassen, ist ja nicht dein Geld, ne? 

PS: Hier mal der erste Satz, im ersten Post des TE:"Hallo ich überlege meine GTX 970 mit dem Raijintek Morpheus auszustatten." Sehe da jetzt nur die Absicht und du?





DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> Ob die Gigabyte eine wirklich kühle bzw. _leise_ Karte ist, muss auch jeder für sich selbst entscheiden.



Ja, genau so wie der Garantieverlust einer Karte für über 300€, die Anschaffung eines Kühlers mit komischen Lüftern für +70€ (WTF!) und den schleichenden Tod durch mangelnde VRM Kühlung. Denn der neue Kühler ist ja soooo stark, da lässt man die Lüfter gern mal etwas langsamer drehen. Und es ist einfach mal ne GTX 970^^ wegen den +-200W so nen Aufriss zu machen, naja. Wärs ne 290(x) ok, aber hier...


----------



## DerKabelbinder (22. Januar 2016)

*AW: gigabyte gtx 970 g1 gaming kühler wechsel*

Das "anstellen" galt im Bezug auf die herkömmlichen Custom-Designs, das sollte man nicht auf den folgenden Sonderfall übertragen.
Da bitte ich jetzt auch darum, über meine (wie bereits angemerkt vielleicht etwas unpassenden) Bemerkungen hinwegzusehen.

Ich will dem TE jetzt auch nicht unterstellen, dass er nicht zum Umbau in der Lage sei.
Wer explizit nach passenden Kühlern für die SpaWas oder den Speicher sucht und dabei auch die realistisch möglichem Maße berücksichtigt, wird sich ja schon halbwegs mit der Materie beschäftigt haben müssen.

In meinen Augen lohnt sich der Umbau auf jeden Fall. Gerade die Gigabyte-Karten gehören schließlich nicht zu den gängigsten Leisetretern ihrer Art. Ein paar gute 120mm auf einem recht effizienten Kühlkörper wären die Arbeit imho durchaus Wert.
Aber wie du schon anmerktest, das muss der TE für sich selbst entscheiden und dabei auch die potenziellen Gefahren mit berücksichtigen.



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Ja, genau so wie der  Garantieverlust einer Karte für über 300€, die Anschaffung eines Kühlers  mit komischen Lüftern für +70€ (WTF!) und den schleichenden Tod durch  mangelnde VRM Kühlung. Denn der neue Kühler ist ja soooo stark, da lässt  man die Lüfter gern mal etwas langsamer drehen. Und es ist einfach mal  ne GTX 970^^ wegen den +-200W so nen Aufriss zu machen, naja. Wärs ne  290(x) ok, aber hier...


Lautstärkeempfindungen sind subjektiv. Ich weiß auch nicht, was du mit den "komischen" Lüftern meinst...
Es wird hier auch zu keinem "schleichenden Tod" kommen. Der vorgeschlagene VRM-Kühler wird dies zu verhindern wissen. Zumal dieser in den Ausmaßen auch immernoch deutlich größer wäre, als der grobe Schnitt der dedizierten Kühllösungen.


----------



## -Shorty- (22. Januar 2016)

*AW: gigabyte gtx 970 g1 gaming kühler wechsel*



DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> Das "anstellen" galt im Bezug auf die herkömmlichen Custom-Designs, das sollte man nicht auf den folgenden Sonderfall übertragen.
> Da bitte ich jetzt auch darum, über meine (wie bereits angemerkt vielleicht etwas unpassenden) Bemerkungen hinwegzusehen.
> 
> Ich will dem TE jetzt auch nicht unterstellen, dass er nicht zum Umbau in der Lage sei.
> ...




Hab mal markiert was von deinem Post mehr als bloße Vermutungen sind. 
Inwieweit muss ich mich mit der Materie beschäftigen oder beschäftigt haben, wenn ich auf Werbung klicke?
 Und warum bist du hier den ganzen Thread über der Einzige, der behauptet ob Standard oder Custom PCB sei völlig egal?
Kein Mensch interessiert was du fürn toller Hecht bist und wieviele Karten du mit verbunden Augen umgebaut hast. (<--Meine Vermutung)

Nicht mal im Ansatz kommst du auf Probleme zu sprechen. Ich les hier nur, halb so wild, wird schon gut gehen, ging ja immer gut, mach mach mach. 

Mehr hab ich dazu eh nicht zu sagen, der TE muss das alles nur für sich entscheiden und braucht sich auch nicht rechtfertigen, mir würde es aber helfen zu verstehen wieso man 70€ verbrennen will. Und sollte der TE aufgrund der genannten Umstände lieber Garantie und keine  4-Slot Kühlung haben wollen, weiß er jetzt auch wie er sich verhalten sollte.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (22. Januar 2016)

*AW: gigabyte gtx 970 g1 gaming kühler wechsel*

Das wird jetzt aber schon arg albern... oder besser gesagt: persönlich.
Ich hab vielleicht unberechtigt/unbemerkt von einer 980 auf eine 970 geschlossen.
 Aber jetzt alles als Vermutungen abzuwerten, kann doch wohl auch nicht der Weg sein. Ich hab ja schließlich ein paar Möglichkeiten aufgezeigt, wo es kollidieren könnte und was man dagegen tun könnte!
Wenn ich mich nicht täusche, beschränken sich deine Beiträge ja auch lediglich darauf, vom Kühler ansich abzusehen.

Selbst wenn ich jetzt etwas überheblich gewesen sein mag, dann musst du das Ganze im Gegenzug doch nicht mit _noch weniger Niveau_ übertrumpfen. Ich habe ja immerhin versucht, mich für mein _unangemessenes Verhalten_ zu entschuldigen.  Es geht hier auch nicht darum, was _ich_ "für ein toller Hecht" bin. 
_Ich _habe bisher auch "nur" zwei Karten mit Morpheus umgebaut, das auch mit offenen Augen (was logischerweise von Nöten ist). Und bei vollem Ernst: ich empfand den Vorgang nicht als derart schwierig, alsdass ich jetzt jedem davon abraten würde. Es gibt auch genügend Tutorials und Schritt-für-Schritt-Anleitungen im Netz, da muss man nicht derart weit ausholen. Selbst auf YouTube gibt es dutzende Video-Anleitungen.

Ich mag ja manchmal (öfters) etwas "schwierig" sein, aber ich kann mich  wenigstens wieder fangen und zur eigentlichen Thematik zurückkehen.
Hier gehts wohl auch schon lange nicht mehr um die eigentliche Sache...

Tut mir irgendwie auch leid für den TE, dass er sich das hier (sowohl meine als auch deine Beiträge) antun muss.


----------



## -Shorty- (22. Januar 2016)

*AW: gigabyte gtx 970 g1 gaming kühler wechsel*

*
gigabyte gtx 970 g1 gaming kühler wechsel*
so heißt der Thread und meine Äußerungen, sowie Bedenken beziehen sich ausschließlich darauf.
Wo du gedanklich so bist, ist mir eigentlich auch egal, solang du nicht so nen Quark ablässt.

Gegenfrage: Besitzt du eine Gigabyte Gaming G1 GTX 970? Oder den besprochenen Kühler? Oder kennst du jemanden der diese Kombination betreibt?

Und um es nochmal deutlich zu sagen, ich rate nicht von DIESEM Kühler ab, sondern davon in diese Karte nachträglich nochmal 70€ zu investieren und den Garantieverlust sowie schlechter VRM Kühlung hin zu nehmen. Bis auf wenige Ausnahmen sind die ALLE nach einem Standard konstruiert und da sitzen die VRM's eben zu 99,99% nicht zwischen GPU und Slotblende  sondern zwischen GPU und den Stromanschlüssen.
Das ich dabei überhaupt noch von Glückspiel gesprochen hab ist noch am Lustigsten.

Und ja jeder macht mal nen Fehler, warum sollte man Fragen zur Kompatibiltät auch nicht irgendein Nvidia PCB vorzeigen und schreiben: "stellt euch mal nicht so an. "

Ah ich weiß warum, weil man gern ernst genommen werden möchte. Allerdings macht man sich einfach unglaubwürdig wenn man so "recherchiert".
Aber gut wenn man sich so schnell wieder fangen kann und Tatsachen als persönliche Beleidigung auffasst, ist das wahre Größe. 

Da zieh ich meinen Hut.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (22. Januar 2016)

*AW: gigabyte gtx 970 g1 gaming kühler wechsel*

Mein Gott... ich habe halt am Handy nach "970 G1 Gaming PCB" gesucht und töritcherweise nicht überprüft, ob das Bild auch zu 100% zutrifft. Ich bin ja auch nur ein Mensch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die folgenden Posts sind ja auch nicht weiter darauf eingegangen, eher auf die Begrifflichkeit "Custom PCB". Auf diesen Fall (und eben nicht den von mir unbeachteten Sonderfall) bezogen sich meine Aussagen.

Um mögliche Fehlerquellen auszumachen, braucht man nur eine Vorstellung von den Maßen bzw. dem Design des Kühlers (besitze zwei davon) und eine Abbildung vom PCB.
Anhand dessen lässt sich schon ungefähr einschätzen, ob es nun hinhauen kann oder nicht.
Wenn es kollidiert, dann am VRM-Kühler, an den VRAM-Kühlern oder an den Elkos.

VRM -> Custom-Kühler bei Bedarf leicht schräg anschleifen
VRAM -> Low-Profile Kühler vom Raijintek nehmen
Elkos (worst case) -> leichte Erhöhung durch Kupferplatte oder vorsichtiges Anpassen der Heatpipes

Das sind in meinen Augen schon eher wertvolle Beobachtungen als "Kein Mensch interessiert was du fürn toller Hecht bist und wieviele  Karten du mit verbunden Augen umgebaut hast. (<--Meine Vermutung)".
Wie gesagt: es geht hier nicht um mich. Auch wenn du weiterhin noch so gerne auf meinen persönlichen Fehlern beharrst, damit hilfst du auf sachlicher Ebene keinem weiter.


----------



## -Shorty- (22. Januar 2016)

*AW: gigabyte gtx 970 g1 gaming kühler wechsel*



DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> Wenn es kollidiert, dann am VRM-Kühler, an den VRAM-Kühlern oder an den Elkos.



Ja viel mehr käme ja auch nicht in Frage oder? Inwieweit deckt sich diese Aussage jetzt mit...


DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> Die Heatpipes liegen doch gar nicht auf der (rechten) Seite der Spannungswandler. Wie sollte es da zu Kollisionen kommen?
> Soweit ich weiß, soll die Core-Editon auch auf die gängigen 970er passen.





DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> Eine Custom-VRM-Kühlung auf die Beine zu stellen, dürfte mittlerweile ja auch keinen Sonderfall mehr darstellen.
> Ein paar Kühlerchen, ein wenig selbtklebendes WLPad, fertig!





DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> Solange die Bohrungen vom Sockel übereinstimmen, sehe ich da rein theoretisch kein Problem
> Oder worauf wolltest du nun hinaus?





DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> Ja, wie in Post #9 zu sehen.
> Ich verstehe dennoch nicht, wo da das Problem sein sollte
> 
> Habe ja selbst schon diverse Karten mit Custom-PCB modifiziert.
> ...



Ich hör jetzt auf, praktisch in jedem deiner Post widersprichst du dir auf kurz oder lang.

PS: Machst es mir aber auch nicht schwer...


----------



## DerKabelbinder (22. Januar 2016)

*AW: gigabyte gtx 970 g1 gaming kühler wechsel*

Du schaffst es wohl immernoch nicht, meinen anfänglichen (wie bereits angemerkt unangemessenen) Fehler zu begreifen von der darauffolgenden Auseinandersetzungen mit der "tatsächlichen" Karte zu trennen.
Wenn dir selbst eine Entschuldigung nicht genügt - die mit Bezug auf *diese* Karte selbstverständlich auch an die anderen Teilnehmer gilt - sondern du lieber weiterhin meine anfänglichen Aussagen auseinanderpflückst, dann tust du nur dir selbst einen Gefallen. Ein derartiges Bashing (anders kann man es ja nicht mehr bezeichnen) lässt dich ebenso wenig seriös darstehen.



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Ja viel mehr käme ja auch nicht in Frage oder?


_Potenzielle_ Fehlerquellen.
Was ist daran denn nicht zu verstehen?


Naja, vielleicht hat man ja wenigstens noch wen mit diesem Zwist unterhalten. Dann hats wenigstens *einen* Sinn gehabt.


*@ Topic:
Was spricht für einen Morpheus?*

- höhere Effizienz
-> auch unter Last semi-passiv, auf Wunsch auch dann (nahezu) lautlos
- freie Wahl zweier 120mm (gegenüber günstigen Stock-Lüftern mit spürbar besserem Leistungsvermögen)
- kann schlechten Airflow kompensieren, eignet sich daher z.B. auch für sperrlich belüftete oder gar "gedämmte" Gehäuse
- *deutlich* günstiger als eine Wasserkühlung


----------



## wikblood (22. Januar 2016)

*AW: gigabyte gtx 970 g1 gaming kühler wechsel*

Erstmal Danke an all die Antworten zu meiner frage, ABER bitte nicht streiten deswegen.
Garantie ist schon weg weil ich Kühlpads sowie Wärmeleitpaste schon getauscht habe, zudem habe ich die Gigabyte Lüfter Konstruktion durch die  von meinem alten Accelero Xtreme 5870 Getauscht.
"Die Karte war vorher unter volllast nicht zu ertragen."
Aber nur durch denn wechsel von Pads, Lüfter und Wärmeleitpaste habe ich schon 8 grad bessre Temperaturen.
Und das bei dem verbauten gefühlten 50 Gramm kühler "(leicht übertrieben)"
Der wechsel des Kühlers steht Definitiv fest, nur welcher Kühler bzw Anregungen zur Optimierung von ramm und Spannungswandler Kühlung ist das was ich fragen wollte.
Es ist echt nett das hier einige davon abraten weil es zu Garantie Verlust oder zum defekt kommen kann bei zu geringer Kühlung, aber wie gesagt dafür bin ich hier, um Tipps zu bekommen um halt diese zu Optimieren.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (22. Januar 2016)

*AW: gigabyte gtx 970 g1 gaming kühler wechsel*

Der MK-26 von Prolimatech könnte übrigens auch passen. Da verlaufen die Heatpipes nämlich erstmal längs.
Ist aber auch wieder ein wenig teurer...

Da müsstest du mal abmessen, ob der genannte VRM-Kühler mit den ~2cm Höhe schon kollidieren könnte.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wikblood (22. Januar 2016)

*AW: gigabyte gtx 970 g1 gaming kühler wechsel*

Habe auch schon an andere kühler gedacht aber das Angebot bei caseking für Morpheus Kühler + 2x Aerocool DS Edition Lüfte 120 mm für knapp 72 Euro finde ich ziemlich gut.
Zumal das Restliche System auch in schwarz blau gehalten ist !
Aber auf ein paar Euro mehr oder weniger kommt es mir nicht an, das Resultat bzw Verhältnis zwischen kosten und Leistung ist mir wichtiger.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (22. Januar 2016)

*AW: gigabyte gtx 970 g1 gaming kühler wechsel*

Hinsichtlich P/L ist der Morpheus im Kit auf jeden Fall besser.


----------



## Octobit (22. Januar 2016)

*AW: gigabyte gtx 970 g1 gaming kühler wechsel*

Den MK-26 gibt es auch in schwarz  der ist aber auch ordentlich breit und guckt ein ist Zentimeter über das PCB hinaus. Ansonsten müsstest du eventuell mal deinen G1 Kühler abnehmen, die fraglichen Sachen ausmessen und mit den Angaben vom Morpheus/MK-26 vergleichen.


----------



## Buddhafliege (22. Januar 2016)

*AW: gigabyte gtx 970 g1 gaming kühler wechsel*

Also ich würde dir zum Morpheus raten. Rein optisch dürften die Spawas keine Probleme haben genau wie die Elkos. Weil auf dem bild mit Platine und umgedrehten Kühler sieht man das selbst Gigabyte, mit einem flacheren Kühler, die Heatpipes über die Elkos verlaufen lässt. Der Morpheus baut allgemein höher auf. Prinzipiell sollten deine Vorschläge aus dem ersten post reichen. Schließlich kühlen andere Hersteller (EVGA, MSI, vmtl. auch andere) den VRAM und die Spawas mit einer einzigen Aluplatte ohne (!) zusätzliche Kühlrippen und die ist ungefähr 2mm stark. Von dem her ist jeder VRAM und Spawakühler stärker. Selbst bei langsameren lüftern.


----------



## loewe0887 (22. Januar 2016)

*AW: gigabyte gtx 970 g1 gaming kühler wechsel*

Wieso Will man den G1 Kühler gegen einen zb. Morpheus auswechseln. Ist das nicht die totale Geldverschwendung?


----------



## Buddhafliege (22. Januar 2016)

*AW: gigabyte gtx 970 g1 gaming kühler wechsel*

Hat der TE ja geschrieben. Nach seinem subjektiven Empfinden ist sie Karte unter Volllast nicht zu ertragen.


----------



## loewe0887 (22. Januar 2016)

*AW: gigabyte gtx 970 g1 gaming kühler wechsel*

Ok. Habe ich wahrscheinlich überlesen. Ich kann nicht rummaulen. Meine Knuspert unter Volllast an die 85 Grad bei ca. 65% Lüftergeschwindigkeit. Und da ist richtig hart Übertaktet: Core@1591 Mhz MEM@1950 Mhz bei einer kleinen Spannungserhöhung von 22 mv


----------



## wikblood (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: gigabyte gtx 970 g1 gaming kühler wechsel*



loewe0887 schrieb:


> Wieso Will man den G1 Kühler gegen einen zb. Morpheus auswechseln. Ist das nicht die totale Geldverschwendung?


Das soll jetzt nicht falsch rüber kommen aber mich wundert es ein wenig das du als offensichtlicher Casemodder das modifizieren von Komponenten in frage stellst !


----------



## loewe0887 (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: gigabyte gtx 970 g1 gaming kühler wechsel*

Meine Frage wurde ja jetzt beantwortet.  Habe nix dagegen....  Sage nur das ich mit den Temps Zufrieden bin.  Wenn du den Stock Kühler dann nicht mehr brauchst kannst du Ihn mir ja zukommen lassen. Da kann ich meine Windforce auch von hinten mit solch einem Kühler bestücken.


----------



## Buddhafliege (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: gigabyte gtx 970 g1 gaming kühler wechsel*



loewe0887 schrieb:


> Meine Frage wurde ja jetzt beantwortet.  Habe nix dagegen....  Sage nur das ich mit den Temps Zufrieden bin.  Wenn du den Stock Kühler dann nicht mehr brauchst kannst du Ihn mir ja zukommen lassen. Da kann ich meine Windforce auch von hinten mit solch einem Kühler bestücken.




Du bist echt größenwahnsinnig.


----------



## loewe0887 (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: gigabyte gtx 970 g1 gaming kühler wechsel*

Wäre doch mal ne coole sache....


----------



## cryon1c (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: gigabyte gtx 970 g1 gaming kühler wechsel*

Mich wundert es auch, warum jemand den eigentlich obergeilen G1-Kühler von der Karte runterkratzen will.
Ich hab ja die Windforce, der Kühler der G1 ist deutlich fetter, massiver und kühlt noch besser. Und ist flüsterleise.


----------



## loewe0887 (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: gigabyte gtx 970 g1 gaming kühler wechsel*

Die GTX 970 Windforce 3x und G1 Gaming sind genau die gleichen Dinger. Einziger unterschied ist die Backplatte und das Beleuchtete Logo. Angeblich hat die G1 selektierte Chips, was ich aber nicht glaube. 

Meine hat einen Stabilen Core-Takt von1591 Mhz. Wenn es also so wäre, wo käme ich dann mit der G1 bei nur 22mv Spannungserhöhung hin.


----------



## loewe0887 (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: gigabyte gtx 970 g1 gaming kühler wechsel*

Die GTX 970 Windforce 3x und G1 Gaming sind genau die gleichen Dinger. Einziger unterschied ist die Backplatte und das Beleuchtete Logo. Angeblich hat die G1 selektierte Chips, was ich aber nicht glaube. 

Meine hat einen Stabilen Core-Takt von1591 Mhz. Wenn es also so wäre, wo käme ich dann mit der G1 bei nur 22mv Spannungserhöhung hin.


----------



## cryon1c (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: gigabyte gtx 970 g1 gaming kühler wechsel*



loewe0887 schrieb:


> Die GTX 970 Windforce 3x und G1 Gaming sind genau die gleichen Dinger. Einziger unterschied ist die Backplatte und das Beleuchtete Logo. Angeblich hat die G1 selektierte Chips, was ich aber nicht glaube.
> 
> Meine hat einen Stabilen Core-Takt von1591 Mhz. Wenn es also so wäre, wo käme ich dann mit der G1 bei nur 22mv Spannungserhöhung hin.



Nicht ganz. Der G1-Kühler hat mehr Heatpipes, die Plastikkonstruktion gibts nur bei der Windforce, bei der G1 ist alles aus Metall und der Kühler allgemein ist etwas "fetter" ausgefallen. Das PCB ist hingegen genau gleich, hab auch den Anschluss fürs beleuchtete Logo, kA ob da auch was ankommt 

Meine hält aktuell 1528-1540MHz Core und 1857MHz VRAM-Takt. Das ist nicht das Limit, würde mehr gehen. Nur über TDP-Erhöhung, Powertarget auf 112%. Diese liegen auch direkt an, getestet gerade mit Furmark, MSI Afterburner (damit wird getaktet) und GPU-Z.


----------



## loewe0887 (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: gigabyte gtx 970 g1 gaming kühler wechsel*

Ok. Hätten sie aber auch bei der G1 weglassen können. Sehr Überflüssig mit mehr Heatpipes.

Ich habe durchgehend 1591.... Und da knuspert sie bis ca. 80 Grad. Glaub das ist zu verschmerzen. 

Mit dem Kunststoff ist schon Müll, wobei ich sagen muss das ich froh bin das die Abdeckung nur aus dünnem Plastik ist. Das PCB der Karte ist so dünn, die war schon verzogen wo ich sie bekommen hatte. Aber das brachte mir einen Rabat von 50€ ein.  Grade biegen hat ein wenig gedauert. Wäre die mit solch einer Metallabdeckung versehen würde die jetzt aussehen wie ein auf der liegendes J.  

Schaue dir mal mein SnowWhite an, da hast du meine Windforce in weiß.


----------

